# [Risolto] Modulo powernow-k8 non trovato

## carlez

quando provo a caricare il modulo usando modprobe powernow-k8 mi dice che non lo trova:

```
FATAL: Module powernow_k8 not found.
```

devo per forza ricompilare il kernel con questo modulo?   :Sad: Last edited by carlez on Thu Apr 08, 2010 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *carlez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devo per forza ricompilare il kernel con questo modulo?  

 

è un modulo importante, perché controlla le temperature della tua macchina e la preserva dai surriscaldamenti.

puoi semplicemente compilarlo come modulo:

lo selezioni con il tasto M in menuconfig, lo installi con make modules_install e lo carichi con un semplice modprobe -v powernow_k8.

----------

## carlez

ok..fatto tutto! grazie mille!

adesso per farlo caricare automaticamente ad ogni avvio?

----------

## armaoin

 *carlez wrote:*   

> ok..fatto tutto! grazie mille!
> 
> adesso per farlo caricare automaticamente ad ogni avvio?

 

Se non viene caricato automaticamente ti basta modificare il file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 inserendo il nome del modulo.

Ciao.

----------

## carlez

perfetto!   :Cool: 

----------

